# My first build. In progress.



## Waynes Goat (Aug 18, 2013)

After soda blasting and primer. Frame off resto. Body back on. 389 back in with four speed.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

coming along nicely, way to go Wayne...:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!! :cheers


----------



## Waynes Goat (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks guys. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

